# Axminster Hobby Series AWFS16 Scroll Saw



## pixy (2 Apr 2017)

Does anyone own a Axminster Hobby Series AWFS16 Scroll Saw ,I had there first one and was pleased with this some years ago,and I am thinking of coming back to the hobby but don't want to spend a lot of cash, can anyone please help.


----------



## decker7 (4 May 2017)

i had one a few years ago, got rid of it quickly, the clamps would break your heart, don,t get it/ try to get better one on ebay


----------



## NazNomad (4 May 2017)

It's a mediocre generic saw with a pain-in-the-ass blade tensioning system.


----------

